# Best SD card?



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I was thinking I wanted one around 4 GB, but I'm afraid I will buy "the wrong brand" or type  . What was the model that you guys bought? I should have just gotten one when I ordered the Kindle but I didn't think about it at the time.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I haven't heard of any issues.  I have a 4GB PNY in mine and it is fine.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a PNY in mine as well...2 GB. I got it on sale at Staples: 3 pak for $19.99

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Mine is a 2g SanDisk...never had a problem.*


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I had Transcend SDHC 8 GB already so I'm using it for my kindle.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't bought one yet, but we use SanDisk all the time with other devices. I will probably just go with whatever is on sale!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I took the micro sd (2Gb) from my phone and put it inside the sd adapter then put the sd in my kindle. It works with no problem. So if you are like me, one that has a micro sd for you phone, but never uses the memory...go ahead and use your micro sd.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone- I think my main concern was what sizes I could use, and if I could use SDHC type or if it just had to be regular SD? But it seems like you guys are using all those types with no problems so I don't think I have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. I found this one on Amazon

Sandisk Ultra II SDHC 4GB SD Memory Card (SDSDH-4096, BULK Static Pack, No Reader)


but what does "No Reader" mean? That I can't use it with Kindle?


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a Kingston 2GB Secure Digital Memory Card (SD/2GB, Retail Package) that I bought from Amazon, I think they have a Kingston 4gb memory card as well.

  I have not had any trouble with this memory card.

Good luck

Jodi


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just received my SD card in the mail from Buy.com.... $20.99 with free shipping, and there had been a coupon for 5% off. I popped it in and it works!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

durphy said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I found this one on Amazon
> 
> Sandisk Ultra II SDHC 4GB SD Memory Card (SDSDH-4096, BULK Static Pack, No Reader)
> 
> but what does "No Reader" mean? That I can't use it with Kindle?


If you have old pc with build in card reader, you might not be able to read SDHC cards. You have to purchase a card reader that will read SDHC card. Some company sell SDHC card and reader together. The one you mention is sold separately.

Shizu


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I got ATIVA 1 G as I wanted to be able keep things sorted somewhat.  I had thought what I put on the SD would not show in my index.  Learned I have to remove the SD for that to be the case.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Still trying to do the insert image thingy, not working.


Dori: What image host are your pictures on (Flickr, Photobucket, etc. or are you trying to post pics already on the net) and what browser are you using?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I finally have it figured out.  Thanks for your help.  I use Flickr and had a really hard time finding the link.  When i went to resize photo I could see the link.  Don't know what you mean by host.  

I use Windows XP,  and  Internet Explorer  7


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Dori said:


> I finally have it figured out. Thanks for your help. I use Flickr and had a really hard time finding the link. When i went to resize photo I could see the link. Don't know what you mean by host.
> 
> I use Windows XP, and Internet Explorer 7


Hi Dori, Flickr is your host  (hosts your photos)


----------

